# Hobbit Factory, Germany



## UrbanX (Jan 4, 2013)

Hobbits Factory:

So on Friday night we were sat on a roof terrace high above Berlin. We had been exploring Beelitz and Kasern Krampnitz all day so were now relaxing with a glass of wine, and deciding where we wanted to explore tomorrow. An image resembling this popped up on Priority 7’s laptop:







Well that’s that decided then. The next day we set off early, (against my mumbled hungover protests) and picked up one of Berlins finest explorers ‘Nobody’ on the way. 

The site is massive. 





We didn’t know what the security regime was, or if there was any. So we just had to go for it, and be watchful and cautious. 







There was a good mix of rooms that had been absolutely trashed, and some with some really cool remnants left behind. One of the labs was still full of paperwork: 


























More Labs:










The first building we came across was huge, but I knew there would be a lot more. I made my way straight up to the roof to get a better measure of the site. 










Ooh, that one behind me looks exciting, lets see what it’s like in there… 

















We went onto the next large building, and our group became slightly split. Walking down a corridor a couple of us picked up the scent of cigarette smoke. We found Nobody, (we knew he’d be in the basement!) and asked him if he smoked, he didn’t. There was no way our noses could have deceived us, it was such a strong smell. We carefully made our way round the site. 






Then a couple of hundred meters away I spotted a young lad through a window who had a cigarette on. He turned around and saw me. Then instantly dropped to the floor hiding. I waited him out, after a couple of minutes his head sheepishly rose above the parapet, and I gave him a thumbs up. All was well. I’m guessing he was a graffiti artist, but didn’t really interact with him to find out. 











Kate Winslet:
















All that remained was the tall silos (I really didn’t fancy that chimney with my hangover). Plus the sky had come out to play. 

Lol, “It’s just like Battersea Power Station” 










Video: 
[ame]http://youtu.be/YRibTkin5iE[/ame]
You can see why we nick named it "The explore of 1,000 stairs" 

Cheers for looking!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 4, 2013)

Fantastic, might have to ask for this location if we return to Berlin for a 3rd explore!!


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 4, 2013)

A bit jolly good that and it looks massive


----------



## night crawler (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome work as we have come to expect from you, some stunning pictures as well.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 4, 2013)

UrbanX said:


>



That looks like Bill and Ben the flowerpot mens factory  I'm showing my age now 






Excellent report on what looks to be an incredible explore. Top stuff ​


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks a great place, you sure find 'em.

Nice work


----------



## DamnedBuster (Jan 4, 2013)

I never tire of seeing pictures of [these] chemical works.
These are some of the best yet!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Awesome stuff. Looks like a very worthwhile trip.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2013)

Superb report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Jan 4, 2013)

A stunning looking place and you've captured it well, a cracking report.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 5, 2013)

Beelitz and Krampnitz in a day??? Good God... talk about a whistle stop tour!!!

What was this place making? Very weird building isn't it!


----------



## silver surfer (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome place and fantastic pics .thanks for sharing ...........


----------



## davetdi (Jan 7, 2013)

the first picture looks like a Klix vending machine cup factory!


----------



## corn_flake88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Amazing find! Very nice!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 11, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Beelitz and Krampnitz in a day??? Good God... talk about a whistle stop tour!!!
> 
> What was this place making? Very weird building isn't it!



Amazing trip. I could only get one day off work, so booked the Friday off, and the weekend went like this: 
*Friday: *
Fly to Berlin, hire a car, 
Explore Beerlitz: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23976#.UPB2_uRg-8A
Kaserne Kramnitz: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23934#.UPB3H-Rg-8A

*Saturday: *
We done 4 Abandoned hospitals in a day (and drove 700Km) a feat that'd be VERY hard work in the UK! 

Sanatorium K : http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24100#.UPB1eORg-8A
Sanatorium Sud: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24042#.UPB2rORg-8A
Sanatorium J: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24328#.UPB20eRg-8A
Sanatorium F: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23992#.UPB3j-Rg-8A

*Sunday *

Hobbit Factory: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24730#.UPB3VuRg-8A
AirbaseF: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24174#.UPB27eRg-8A
Bear Brewery: http://www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/103-bear-brewery-berlin

Fly home! Phew! Got in about 3am on Monday morning, and was at work by 7!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunning pix UrbanX. Much respect...


----------



## Stussy (Jan 17, 2013)

Fantastic pics, by the looks of your 3 day adventure you had some trip.
Love the look of this place, it really is a bit of a odd one with all those chimneys!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 28, 2013)

This is brilliant, Germany is definitely up at the top of my list of countries to explore...


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 28, 2013)

How amazing! it still amazes me how these places, whether they are here or there are just so massive. I often ask, how they did even build this. Great set!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 28, 2013)

I just rewatched Enemy at the Gates after looking at your Kaserne Krampnitz report, and noticed that several scenes are also shot at the Hobbit factory! While watching, I noticed the tanks in pic 13, and of course the distinctive chimneys... It was on those railway tracks that Jude Law shot Ed Harris...


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 28, 2013)

I haven't seen the film properly, but saw it was on over Xmas, so flicked to it and the first scene that I saw was with the chimneys! I still need to watch Inglorious and match it up with Kaserne Krampnitz too


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 29, 2013)

How on earth I missed this I dont know but awesome shots there dude! Really does look like Bill & Bens house lol!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 29, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> How on earth I missed this I dont know but awesome shots there dude!



Me too , looks like an fabulous adventure , fantastically photographed


----------

